# Solved: Finally Fast review



## avie

Any review and opinions on the Finally Fast.com program that is advertised lately?
TIA


----------



## manicman878

http://www.yelp.com/topic/austin-finally-fast-com
its a review


----------



## SloHands

*WARNING! BE ADVISED! *

I've recently downloaded and installed this software. 
Well, nearly installed it. 

My anti-virus (Avast) discovered malware within the install package and I immediately canceled the installation. 

Fortunately, as is my habit, I had made a 'Restore Point' prior to making the download, so removal was absolutely complete. No harm to my system (Windows XP Pro SP3). 

:down: DO NOT MESS WITH THIS SOFTWARE. :down: 
ITS NOT WORTH THE MONEY in my opinion! 
I don't know if it will harm your PC, but I wasn't about to take the chance on it on my PC's. I heed warnings!

I have a far superior product for system cleaning and improving speed. Its called System Mechanic 7 (soon to upgrade to version 8). I've been a long time user (version 4 being the first) of this software and have been pleased with version 4. Version 7 had a couple of minor 'bugs' that were remedied in version 8.

For what its worth!


----------



## TheGuyWhoFixesPC

Yeah, unfortunately most of those programs are Adware.

But, I did recently stumble across http://www.WindowsAccelerator.com and downloaded their software. It actually made my computer start-up a lot faster. Give it a try if you're looking for a quick fix.


----------



## SloHands

RegCure does have good software. Personally, I have System Mechanic that keeps my PC's clean and "well oiled". 

One of the bundled applications in the software package is an accelerator for Internet connection. I get, on a consistent basis, the maximum speed from my ISP. More often than not its a bit higher than they advertise, which makes my day!  Especially when its a huge file to download. 

Thanks for the 'heads-up'. Worth noting, I'd say. :up:


----------

